
Store of Value vs. Payment System - ca98am79
http://avc.com/2017/08/store-of-value-vs-payment-system/
======
Nokinside
Good explanation of how deflationary spiral starts.

From economic point of view, having concurrency that is good store of value is
negative. Bitcoin economy discourages investment and any economic activity,
it's purest form of speculative hoarding.

Perfect cryptocurrency would store value well for a short term (year or so and
then would lose value rapidly. It would be good for transactions, moving
assets and storing them for short term.

